# SLP bullett mufflers or Borla XR1 mufflers?



## yellow goat (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm kind of torn between the two. I just want to replace the stock mufflers because there is really no use to get a full system on a budget like mine. Which one should I get? I have heard both sound clips and like both. Also will be adding an x pipe to the exhaust. I was gonna do the kooks muffler deletes but will be adding headers eventually so that would be crazy loud.


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

I have the slp lm1, x pipe, shorty headers, with stock mids... Sounds awesome


----------

